# Yu-Gi-Oh! Legacy of the Duelist Announced



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 5, 2015)

From the source, it says that there'll be DLC decks. Anyone have any rough estimate of how much of the card collection is from DLC, based on previous games? I haven't played a Yu-Gi-Oh game since Duelists of the Roses, so coming from a game that allows me to get every card possible, I wanna know if it's worth the money.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> From the source, it says that there'll be DLC decks. Anyone have any rough estimate of how much of the card collection is from DLC, based on previous games? I haven't played a Yu-Gi-Oh game since Duelists of the Roses, so coming from a game that allows me to get every card possible, I wanna know if it's worth the money.


It goes from $1.99 to $2.99
It's not too bad but back in the old days, these packs were most likely in the game and weren't locked as DLC...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

Hopefully they'll keep the cards list up to date in this through occasional updates.
Can we make custom avatars like in the DS games and YGO Online?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2015)

PS4 and XBOX One only? 



*sigh*

They need to make a sequel to the bullshit that was Forbidden Memories.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2015)

The last one I played was the Eternal Duelist Soul on GBA, and I loved that shit. These days the card game has gotten so convoluted trying to be more than it is, I have no idea if this will be even remotely fun for fans of the more old school games. I'm guessing it will introduce new aspects as it goes including rules and cards to keep with the whole replaying classic duels from the TV series schtick, but it has gotta do it pretty good to pull someone like me in.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> The last one I played was the Eternal Duelist Soul on GBA, and I loved that shit. These days the card game has gotten so convoluted trying to be more than it is, I have no idea if this will be even remotely fun for fans of the more old school games. I'm guessing it will introduce new aspects as it goes including rules and cards to keep with the whole replaying classic duels from the TV series schtick, but it has gotta do it pretty good to pull someone like me in.


The WC games are a lot like EDS but some have RPG modes.

I didn't really like the GUI of the 360 and PC games but this one looks a lot better, I don't really like Pendulum monsters though, they're too convenient.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2015)

Pendulum summoning works like how it does in the anime right?
Set two scale monsters and summon the monsters from your hand that are between the two scale monster's level?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> Pendulum summoning works like how it does in the anime right?
> Set two scale monsters and summon the monsters from your hand that are between the two scale monster's level?


Yea, you can special summon up to 5 monsters in one summon including things like Blue Eyes White Dragon if you have a pendulum 1 and a pendulum 9
You could easily special summon 3 monsters to tribute for an Egyptian god or other OP monster summon


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Yea, you can special summon up to 5 monsters in one summon including things like Blue Eyes White Dragon if you have a pendulum 1 and a pendulum 9
> You could easily special summon 3 monsters to tribute for an Egyptian god or other OP monster summon



What! This is a thing now?! Geeez. I stopped keeping track after synchro summons, this just sounds insane. :/


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> What! This is a thing now?! Geeez. I stopped keeping track after synchro summons, this just sounds insane. :/


Yeah, it's gotten that bad. With this, you can easily set up a synchro or an XYZ summon!
It's unfortunate, but I'm loving everything about it...


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah, it's gotten that bad. With this, you can easily set up a synchro or an XYZ summon!
> It's unfortunate, but I'm loving everything about it...



I miss when Exodia was a thing :/


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 5, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> It goes from $1.99 to $2.99
> It's not too bad but back in the old days, these packs were most likely in the game and weren't locked as DLC...


I meant the percentage of cards that are DLC-only to ones unlocked through normal gameplay. I googled it, and basing it off of Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Decade Duels Plus, DLC cards made up ~1/7 of the total card collection, costing ~$40 for them all (maybe more, since the post seemed to be outdated). I guess it's not too much, asking for $60 for a complete game, but I've never been a fan of being able to buy more/better stuff in multiplayer games.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 5, 2015)

is still not as easy as it sounds, most scale 8 or higher monster usualy need a condition to be able to pendulum and it usualy only allows its archtype.
like timegazer/chronomancy magician, unlike in the anime if its not paired with a odd-eyes or magician (not perfomapal/entermate) pendulum monster it becomes treated as a scale 4 and becomes harder to use.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 5, 2015)

Yugioh is running out of ideas for summoning. All that's left is to sacrifice your first born child to summon everything in your deck.


----------



## Adeka (Jun 5, 2015)

I haven't kept up with it much since early 5ds (pretty much stopped after dark signers arc in the anime)

This is a buy for me,  I need to learn all the new cards.


----------



## storm75x (Jun 5, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> What! This is a thing now?! Geeez. I stopped keeping track after synchro summons, this just sounds insane. :/





GameWinner said:


> Yeah, it's gotten that bad. With this, you can easily set up a synchro or an XYZ summon!
> It's unfortunate, but I'm loving everything about it...


Pop on *Anti-Spell Fragrance* and watch your opponent cries for mercy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread is like Greek to me. Perhaps I shouldn't buy this game.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2015)

storm75x said:


> Anti-Spell Fragrance



Oh fuck Jesus. Having just looked that up that sounds like something I would never wish upon my worst enemy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah, it's gotten that bad. With this, you can easily set up a synchro or an XYZ summon!
> It's unfortunate, but I'm loving everything about it...


As if that wasn't easy enough for a large majority of them.
Pendulum just opens the floodgates.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> is still not as easy as it sounds, most scale 8 or higher monster usualy need a condition to be able to pendulum and it usualy only allows its archtype.
> like timegazer/chronomancy magician, unlike in the anime if its not paired with a odd-eyes or magician (not perfomapal/entermate) pendulum monster it becomes treated as a scale 4 and becomes harder to use.


It's pretty easy to just put odd eyes and magician pendulums in your deck though
I got a ton of level 7 monsters in my deck I could easily summon with my Timegazer and Stargazer. I also have Shooting Quazar Dragon in my extra deck I could easily summon if I used pendulum summoning to build up syncro material for it


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2015)

I still miss Yata-Garasu. That fucker made the game fun.  That and laying down a Time Seal every so often...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> I still miss Yata-Garasu. That fucker made the game fun.  That and laying down a Time Seal every so often...


With the new nerf to Chaos Emperor Dragon Yata Garasu might get unbanned


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> With the new nerf to Chaos Emperor Dragon Yata Garasu might get unbanned



That would be nice, I still have my secret rare Yata somewhere.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 5, 2015)

if anyone wants to play ygo to understand the new rules and mechanics you can basically download ygopro wich lets you use all uptodate cards and duel online or an AI


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 5, 2015)

I haven't played Yu-Gi-Oh in years. Reading this reminded me that I did get into the anime for the first few seasons. Back when Hollywood Video was in business, I'd rent the GC title, "Yu-Gi-Oh! The Falsebound Kingdom," which featured 3D rendering of cards and animating them like the anime. I fell out of the show, but kept up with the game through the DS titles like World Championship 2008. However, all those were played through emulator and cheating to get all the cards. I'm interested in this though, but I'd have to get a PS4 or Xbox One first (I plan to in the distant future).


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Jun 5, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> From the source, it says that there'll be DLC decks. Anyone have any rough estimate of how much of the card collection is from DLC, based on previous games? I haven't played a Yu-Gi-Oh game since Duelists of the Roses, so coming from a game that allows me to get every card possible, I wanna know if it's worth the money.


No one should buy this scam. Just download ygopro/devpro and you can play with all the cards unlocked from the beginning against an ai and other players for free.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm very much a newbie to yugioh but can say I would of bought it at the cheap price.


If I had a bone or ps4


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 5, 2015)

Wish this would have a pc release on steam


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 5, 2015)

What happened to the World Championship Tournament series from the old GBA and DS days? Those were the best. Card games should be on portable devices, not home consoles. I was hoping for a WCT return for 3DS.


----------



## Garro (Jun 5, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> What happened to the World Championship Tournament series from the old GBA and DS days? Those were the best. Card games should be on portable devices, not home consoles. I was hoping for a WCT return for 3DS.


Well.. There's World Duel Carnival for 3DS, but it's pretty lacking compared to the DS ones.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

yesyesyes i want this!
btw pendulum isnt that good yet imo it needs more support. at the moment its pretty easy to counter


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Wish this would have a pc release


Agreed, I'd rather have YuGiOh up close on my PC screen, I might actually struggle to read all the text at living room TV distance. Plus a game like this deserves a mouse pointer.


Xenon Hacks said:


> on steam


No, I'd rather not get a DC error halfway through all of my duels. It should be standalone or on Xbox Games for W8 and W10


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 5, 2015)

just 6.660 cards?
and we'll have to assume that pretty much any card of value will be hidden behind a paywall?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> just 6.660 cards?
> and we'll have to assume that pretty much any card of value will be hidden behind a paywall?


They usually say there's x thousand cards, then when you unlock them all there's more than double that amount due to all the different variations of Dark Magician, Polymerization, Blue Eyes White Dragon etc
In one of the 6th gen games there's even a glitch where they're treated as different cards so you can exceed the 3 limit.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 5, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> They usually say there's x thousand cards, then when you unlock them all there's more than double that amount due to all the different variations of Dark Magician, Polymerization, Blue Eyes White Dragon etc
> In one of the 6th gen games there's even a glitch where they're treated as different cards so you can exceed the 3 limit.



yeah but 6.660 is still a letdown, considering there shouldnt be any reason to not just have all the cards in there already


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 5, 2015)

PS4 and Xbone?

Guess we need all this processing power to show some cards on screen nowadays.

Or is it because we are now simulating the heart of the cards?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> yeah but 6.660 is still a letdown, considering there shouldnt be any reason to not just have all the cards in there already


Well, there's about 7415 cards total in the OCG and TCG with the TCG just having 6778 and there's a lot of obsolete ones from the early days no one remembers.
6660 should have about every card 99.9% of TCG players use.

It should also be noted that the game isn't anywhere on the Japanese Yu-Gi-Oh site so OCG exclusives might be excluded.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 5, 2015)

ShinyLatios said:


> PS4 and Xbone?
> 
> Guess we need all this processing power to show some cards on screen nowadays.
> 
> Or is it because we are now simulating the heart of the cards?



most likely its for unnecessarily high ress cards.

also, the ai on weaker consoles has been awfully slow in recent years. i know thats mostly partly due to it being rubbishly programmed, but more processing power is actually what this game has needed the most for quite a while


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

ShinyLatios said:


> PS4 and Xbone?
> 
> Guess we need all this processing power to show some cards on screen nowadays.
> 
> Or is it because we are now simulating the heart of the cards?


never underestimate the heart of the cards!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2015)

ShinyLatios said:


> PS4 and Xbone?
> 
> Guess we need all this processing power to show some cards on screen nowadays.
> 
> Or is it because we are now simulating the heart of the cards?



You would think about now that they would have actual monsters, spells, traps, etc attacking each other, but I guess even after so long, that's too much work.

It's a shame about 3ds one. I would have pick it up, but it like they didn't even want you to. It lack features from the past and ,iirc, they took away online. I understand not putting too much time and money in these games, but they aren't even trying.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> You would think about now that they would have actual monsters, spells, traps, etc attacking each other, but I guess even after so long, that's too much work.


3D Pokémon games have been doing it since the 90s and though they recycled them between Pokémon Stadium - Battle Revolution, they did a complete overhaul of each old and new Pokémon on 3DS.

All they need to do for YuGiOh is make an idle animation, a close range attack animation and a long range animation and it's not like they have to do it for every monster, since they could recycle animations between most of them. For spells, traps and monster effects the least they could do is generic special effects carried across multiple cards eg the anime's spellbinding circle animation for traps that stop monsters attacking like Spellbinding Circle and Nightmare Wheel.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 5, 2015)

I prefer YGO games on a Handheld. 
Probably gonna remote play it to pretend I'm playing it on a Vita.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I prefer YGO games on a Handheld.
> Probably gonna remote play it to pretend I'm playing it on a Vita.


That's a good idea. I could use the W10 Xbox app to play it on PC.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 5, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> That's a good idea. I could use the W10 Xbox app to play it on PC.


You can also stream it to windows Phone and tablets right? I believe that would be my thing If I had any of those.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> You can also stream it to windows Phone and tablets right? I believe that would be my thing If I had any of those.


I'd assume so. I'm pretty sure the tablet OS is the same as the desktop one and Microsoft's first party Windows 10 apps are supposed to be a one size fits all for PC/tablet and phone I think.


----------



## soluuloi (Jun 5, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> From the source, it says that there'll be DLC decks. Anyone have any rough estimate of how much of the card collection is from DLC, based on previous games? I haven't played a Yu-Gi-Oh game since Duelists of the Roses, so coming from a game that allows me to get every card possible, I wanna know if it's worth the money.


Probably some later packs. Currently, there are nearly 7500 cards which means at least 900 cards and a ton of new cards that have yet to make appearance. 



> What! This is a thing now?! Geeez. I stopped keeping track after synchro summons, this just sounds insane. :/


It's not that bad actually. You can rarely do that. And even if you can, it is not wise to do so. However, certain deck can summon 3 bosses, fill his hand with ton of cards and destroy your monsters here and there in one turn...yeah...


----------



## Dotmore (Jun 5, 2015)

Why can't we just have a Yu-gi-oh 3ds game with Online.. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 5, 2015)

Dotmore said:


> Why can't we just have a Yu-gi-oh 3ds game with Online.. Is that so much to ask for?


Or at the very least local multiplayer.


----------



## 2Hack (Jun 5, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> I miss when Exodia was a thing :/


He still is, and he still is used in tournies. Fucking annoying to play against since people who have him just play decks that are designed to draw cards and waste time. Oftentimes it's even an FTK. 

They are the reason so many good cards are banned. Because you can't ban exodia.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 5, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> PS4 and XBOX One only?


I don't think that any new game is gonna launch in previous gen, save for the ones that are promised(and began development long ago when the PS360 were still a thing) to launch there like MGS V and Persona 5. everyone(even indies) are rocking new devkits. as for Wii U....... we all know the story. I'd liked to see how they would took advantage of the gamepad here.



Ryukouki said:


> They need to make a sequel to the bullshit that was Forbidden Memories.


As non Yu-Gi-Oh that was the game(for the rules I say), it was a solid card game of it's own.

after reading about summons and stuff I'm happy I dropped Yu-Gi-Oh in favor of Mitos y Legendas(Myths and Legends) when I was in highschool. that card game is of the easy to learn hard to master kind.



ShinyLatios said:


> Guess we need all this processing power to show some cards on screen nowadays.


Guess the puny DVD's of the X360 couldn't hold all that cards in at least decent resolution, aside of what I said above too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

soluuloi said:


> Probably some later packs. Currently, there are nearly 7500 cards which means at least 900 cards and a ton of new cards that have yet to make appearance.


There's less than 7000 if you don't count OCG exclusive cards and so far this game hasn't been announced for OCG territories


Sakitoshi said:


> Guess the puny DVD's of the X360 couldn't hold all that cards in at least decent resolution, aside of what I said above too.


All the 360 and PS3 Yu-Gi-Oh games were download exclusive so disc size shouldn't be an issue in that regard.


----------



## KasaiWolf (Jun 5, 2015)

Im am going disregard this game as bad already. Not only is it going to be nearly 400 cards short from Tag Force Special but I'm willing to bet that unlike Tag Force Special you'll only be able to get new decks and such from DLC. I for one am totally against this practice and it's one of the reasons that Yugioh has gone down hill. I don't understand why they don't localise Tag Force Special for the 3DS (without being retarded and having the game butchered in localisation) and the PSP and Vita and that would make everyone happy. 

Konami don't care about us over here at all. I am never buying another Yugioh game until they bring out something decent. You guys should too.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 5, 2015)

KasaiWolf said:


> Im am going disregard this game as bad already. Not only is it going to be nearly 400 cards short from Tag Force Special but I'm willing to bet that unlike Tag Force Special you'll only be able to get new decks and such from DLC. I for one am totally against this practice and it's one of the reasons that Yugioh has gone down hill. I don't understand why they don't localise Tag Force Special for the 3DS (without being retarded and having the game butchered in localisation) and the PSP and Vita and that would make everyone happy.
> 
> Konami don't care about us over here at all. I am never buying another Yugioh game until they bring out something decent. You guys should too.


To be fair Tag force games have Anime exclusive cards so it's all natural that this game would have less cards. Also it's highly probable that Banned cards don't even exist in this game like many banned cards did in Duel Carnival.
Also I'm not against purchasing new booster packs as DLC if I unlock them permanently in the game and have to buy them with ingame money to get the cards. This way the game could stay relevant even in 5 years and we wouldn't have to buy a second game. If it's anything like in YGO Online this game is going to suck badly though.

But yeah I agree they should localize that PSP game.


----------



## Mikesahhh (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope this game will play/have the option to speed up the game, Playing the previous Xbox 360 arcade games were almost unbearably slow, A card like Pot of Duality animations would take like 20 seconds or something lol


----------



## KasaiWolf (Jun 5, 2015)

Mikesahhh said:


> I hope this game will play/have the option to speed up the game, Playing the previous Xbox 360 arcade games were almost unbearably slow, A card like Pot of Duality animations would take like 20 seconds or something lol


This is so true, just this.


----------



## Ra1d (Jun 6, 2015)

Hell yeah, this looks good.

Not sure if I'm gonna be bothered without the "All cards unlocked" cheat, since none of the 2 consoles are hacked yet.


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks kinda lame, nothing beats Forbidden memories!


----------



## mancasoko (Jun 7, 2015)

I think that the case with cards will be like in Duel Generation, they will give you lame cards for free points and good cards that they give will be banned (maybe some good card that can be used but from that it will be hard to make a deck with a same theme because those cards will be from different decks) and other good packs and theme decks will be for money and I don't like that fact I mean if you are buying a game you should have all options free. I mean it is good that they are bringing more Yugioh games but they are doing it on very bad way. I don't own any of Ps4 or Xboxone so I will be skip this Yugioh game unless they bring it to PC too.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2015)

If we're throwing YGO games out there, I really enjoyed Dawn of Destiny for the original Xbox and the GX Spirit Caller game for DS. So much nostalgia.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 7, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> Pendulum summoning works like how it does in the anime right?
> Set two scale monsters and summon the monsters from your hand that are between the two scale monster's level?



My brother in law retired from official tournaments due to the pendulum summoning. He had just made the top 25,000 world wide list of players when this shit was introduced. Now he is playing magic the gathering, which some how has managed to remain less overly convoluted then yu-gi-oh.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> My brother in law retired from official tournaments due to the pendulum summoning. He had just made the top 25,000 world wide list of players when this shit was introduced. Now he is playing magic the gathering, which some how has managed to remain less overly convoluted then yu-gi-oh.


Magic has definitely gotten a little convoluted (I stopped around the introduction of plainswalkers), but it is leagues simpler than the bullshit upon bullshit they keep tacking onto Yugioh to try to keep it relevant year after year.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 7, 2015)

Although the Pendulum generation is by far not as awful as the XYZ generation.
This time around they made a summoning method that benefits all summon methods (Fusion, Synchro, XYZ) and the new Ritual cards are supposedly the most broken cards currently.
Even the anime is miles better than ZeXaL and the new structure decks are Remakes of old structure decks with new support cards to keep older tactics relevant (which is what they should bloody do from the get go).
But there is really some broken shit tactics out there and competetive nowadays boils down to who OTK's who first. Except you run Exodia decks.
However dueling non competetively with friends is still pretty fun. The little balancing Konami did over the years isn't enough though.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2015)

People hated XYZ generation? Probably my favorite, wasn't really a fan of Synchros.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 7, 2015)

If you like abandoning your older decks because they're not viable anymore and like spending dozens of Dollars on new decks/videogame and watching the terribly uninspired and bland anime then yeah XYZ Gen was pretty great.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2015)

the only xyz thing i hated was the anime xD but then again im just a casual player


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a couple of xyz monsters in my deck just for more options if I have 2 monsters of the same level in play but I can't be bothered with the xyz archetype.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I have a couple of xyz monsters in my deck just for more options if I have 2 monsters of the same level in play but I can't be bothered with the xyz archetype.


i once actually played a xyz based deck it was pretty funny.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2015)

Konami should turn Yu-Gi-Oh into a mobile MMORPG card game, like Heartstone. That's the most logical thing they can do right now after changing their business model.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 8, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Konami should turn Yu-Gi-Oh into a mobile MMORPG card game, like Heartstone. That's the most logical thing they can do right now after changing their business model.


After they shut down their YGO online MMO, where you could buy cards only with real money and hundreds of players who payed got burned heavily when it closed.
Yeah, I'm sure a second MMO will do well.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Konami should turn Yu-Gi-Oh into a mobile MMORPG card game, like Heartstone. That's the most logical thing they can do right now after changing their business model.


They currently have a mobile game that replaced YGO online I think

Personally I just don't enjoy playing games of any sort on mobile phones, the numpad on old phones is too awkward and the touchscreen on modern phones even more so.

What we need is a decent Yu-Gi-Oh game on 3DS like DS and GBA had.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> They currently have a mobile game that replaced YGO online I think
> 
> Personally I just don't enjoy playing games of any sort on mobile phones, the numpad on old phones is too awkward and the touchscreen on modern phones even more so.
> 
> What we need is a decent Yu-Gi-Oh game on 3DS like DS and GBA had.


yup, i would really be happy if they released a decent yugioh 3ds game


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 9, 2015)

Another Duelists of the Roses would be nice...


----------

